# Estate Sale Find



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I went to an Estate auction today. And I found some slot cars. Sorry I can't do pictures at this time b/c I don't have a camera that works properly. I purchased the following:
a '36 Convertible coupe O gauge in package, tear in the package; the car is mint, never run;
a roaring rolls "golden ghost", yellow, AFX, mint in package, with instructions still on the bottom of case;
a hot rod coupe, turquoise/black, in package with foam;
a Lincoln Continental, yellow, mint in package with foam, with directions;
a gran prix racer, white #5, mint in package with foam & instructions;
an Atlas Lincoln Continental, mint in package with foam;
an Atlas Chevrolet Impala, light blue, white top, perfect;
a Ford '63 Thunderbird, missing windshield & driver, posts are excellent;
a '63 Ford Galaxy, yellow/red/black, perfect condition;
a '63 Mack Stake truck, red, perfect condition;
a '62 Ford pick up, white/red, perfect condition;
a '63 Indianapolis racers - white #1, lemon #2 (in box), yellow #2;
and misc. sets of parts - guide pins, tires, oil, christmas tree armatures, pick up shoes & brushes

The funny thing about this Estate auction, I didn't find any track for any of these cars at all. And I got all this in 2 shoe boxes. I think I did good. The best part - the auction barn is across the road from me. I didn't even have to spend gas money to get there.
Later,
Lendell


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ja -weezus Cowboy! Christmas came early for you!
Nice haul.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Some guys have all the luck Good for you! You gonna tell us how much these gems cost you? Inquiring minds want to know.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*YUP... You've got us all green...*

with envy and jealous.... So ya might as well finish us off and makes us start crying like schoolgirls and tell us what you paid. nd


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice haul!*

Nice find there!
It shows that they are still out there...

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

nice haul! funny I saw you title and even I got excited har! So finish us off how much.. and if you send them all to me I will take pictures...


lol

Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Darn! Well you could sell off a couple of the nice pieces (at most) and get a fine digital camera! That reads like a good portion of my "most wanted list." 

No, this isn't posted April 1...... 

Yeah, please do twist the knife a bit and tell us what you laid out for this haul..... oh the agony.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You are the lucky dog this week.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You're right, I need a new digital camera, but my computer wise wife says we need a new computer & camera. So it's on our wish list.
The total was $235. I went to talk the guy that was running the bid up on me to see where his interest lied. He was only bidding b/c they were in the packages. He has no interest in slot cars at all. And he really didn't seem to understand they were "slot" cars. He just knew they were old cars still in the packages. 
So finding slot cars at an auction MIP can be a double edged sword.
I'll try borrowing a camera & get some pics up.
Later,
Lendell


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Sweet find!!!!!! I told everyone they are still out there!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

You Lucky Duck!

Bob


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I've got them all put up behind glass today for display. They look pretty cool amidst my collection. I didn't have any of these cars & now I do. It was worth skippin the Chicago show for. The one slot car guy that lives here town wanted to know what I was going to sell them for! I said, "man, I don't want to sell 'em; I want to show them off!" 
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice!!!! Wish I had a barn like that across the street from me


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

FCB,
Nice score! Hurry up and get that camera.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*super score*

Ford,

Great score :thumbsup: I had to walk into my barn but didn't find and slotcars just alot of do..do..:drunk: LOL
Now, send them to me I will wash and wax everyone of them..


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Picture, picture, here's the group photo!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

DUDE!! You can probably sell that O gauge car (I realize your not gonna sell any of them) for the total you paid for all of it and recoupe you money. And the brown Atlas car is probably worth a fortune. Congrats on a great buy!
hojoe:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could get a camera real easy with a couple of pieces from that lot and have a bunch leftover. Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

You should frame that picture man...nice find!


----------

